# FINALLY: How to get the V1 FaderPort to work perfectly with Cubase (WINDOWS ONLY - Sorry!)



## PaulieDC (Sep 14, 2021)

So @brek posted a great video about how to get a V1 FaderPort working with Cubase. I followed it all and it WORKS. I can tap any channel on my 15" touchscreen I use for the mixer, and the FaderPort runs it! Everything works, mute/solo/read/write, transport, all of it.

I'll post the video below but FIRST you will need two specific files from PreSonus, an installer and the 64-bit FaderPort.dll. Those can be tricky to find, SO, I put them in https://tinyurl.com/FaderPortV1Cubase (this DropBox Folder). Grab the two files now, and when you watch the video you can skip the webpages he shows.

In a nutshell the process will be:

run the installer file first
drag the FaderPort.dll to a specific folder
reboot
Second part is setting up in Cubase which he does very well in the video.

In the DropBox I put a text file with all of this written as well, so if you have a peer who needs to get going, just send the DropBox link, all instruction are in there. I didn't want a dependency on getting to this forum. The direct URL is https://tinyurl.com/FaderPortV1Cubase and it has the video link in the text file.

The vid:


*UPDATE:* If you find one on eBay but it doesn't have the power adapter, I got https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N0QWJ8G (this one from Amazon) and it works great. The FaderPort is buss-powered except for the motorized fader. For that you need the PSU.

PS: I have no idea if this power adapter works with V2, almost be worth getting it from Amazon and returning it if it doesn't work.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 14, 2021)

Here's V1 on Amazon if needed:



And if you need the 32-bit version of he faderPort.dll you can download it here: https://support.presonus.com/hc/en-...c-Cubase-Nuendo-Native-Mode-setup-for-Windows


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 14, 2021)

OK, this fella shows FaderPort V2 working _mostly_ with Cubase 9.5, although tracking faders only happens in the current 8-fader bank you are currently in. Anyone know if 10 or 11 have other things that do_n't _work?


----------



## JyTy (Sep 15, 2021)

Hmm Interesting, I have V2 and when I tried it I couldn't get the motorised fader to work in Cubase 10.5. If i changed the position this was reflected in the mix console but the fader didn't jump into place when I changed tracks... But seems to work for this guy so I need to revisit this I guess...

Everything else is the same as he describes in the video.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 30, 2021)

JyTy said:


> Hmm Interesting, I have V2 and when I tried it I couldn't get the motorised fader to work in Cubase 10.5. If i changed the position this was reflected in the mix console but the fader didn't jump into place when I changed tracks... But seems to work for this guy so I need to revisit this I guess...
> 
> Everything else is the same as he describes in the video.


Oh, I didn't think V2 was fully compatible... if it is I'd buy one. Will need to watch that vid. Thanks!


----------



## JyTy (Oct 2, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Oh, I didn't think V2 was fully compatible... if it is I'd buy one. Will need to watch that vid. Thanks!


It is not, behaves a bit off… I’m sticking to Studio One just because Faderport V2 works so great there (some other reasons as well, one of them is that their sound sets are superior…).


----------

